
Seoul's mayor found dead, hours after he was reported missing - gdeglin
https://cnn.com/2020/07/09/asia/seoul-mayor-missing-intl/index.html
======
mensetmanusman
Likely suicide.

I had a recent covid-insanity-related thought on the topic of suicide.

For the non-religious, suicide is going to sleep forever instead of just for
the night.

What if there was an option to go to sleep for a decade? Would people want
that? Would it be even legal to research?

Seems like it would have applications for space travel.

I wonder what the moral implications would be... (and Judge Dredd would have
predicted this).

~~~
pluto9
There could be a small "future tourism" market for people wealthy enough to
afford it and willing to leave behind everything and everyone they know.

As a way for people to escape a bad present in hopes of a better future, I
don't think it would make much sense. The only people who could afford it
probably have a pretty good present.

~~~
tibbydudeza
In Japan there are specialists called "night-moving agents" that helps people
to disappear from life situations they are unable to cope with.

They are called "johatsu" or "evaporated" people.

~~~
kohtatsu
[https://www.pri.org/stories/2017-04-25/japans-evaporated-
peo...](https://www.pri.org/stories/2017-04-25/japans-evaporated-people-have-
become-obsession-franch-couple)

Here's an article of a book I found on it.

------
OkGoDoIt
The article doesn’t elaborate, is this thought to be an accident while hiking
or is there a chance it was more sinister? He was found in the mountains, but
there’s no other details. The political details about his likeliness of being
a force for change in the upcoming presidential election certainly implies
funny business would be worth considering.

~~~
kbaker
A bit more information from the NY Times article:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/09/world/asia/seoul-mayor-
de...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/09/world/asia/seoul-mayor-dead.html)

> His disappearance came a day after a secretary in the mayor’s office told
> the police that he had been sexually harassing her since 2017, two Seoul
> television stations reported, attributing the information to unidentified
> police sources.

> Mr. Park, 64, had canceled his official schedule for Thursday and called in
> sick to City Hall. His daughter told the police that he had left home after
> leaving a cryptic, “will-like message,” according to Yonhap, the national
> news agency, which cited an anonymous police source.

> When Mr. Park had not returned home after five hours, his daughter called
> the police.

------
macleginn
More (scraps of) information here at the moment:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/53346831](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/53346831)

------
macleginn
“Nearly 600 police officers and firefighters, along with three rescue dogs,
were deployed to search for the mayor.”

This looks like a typo or a very surprising number of rescue dogs.

~~~
hknapp
I don't understand.

~~~
SftwreEngnr
Which part?

~~~
sgillen
why are three dogs surprising? should we expect a lot more

~~~
kanonieer
Isn't the image weird? 600 people in the search party, split across many
directions and only 3 of them have rescue dogs. Given the importance of the
event, and the effectiveness of rescue dogs (actually a dog found the mayor),
one would have to assume that it's a typo.

Even a 30-man search and rescue party would generally have more than 3 dogs.

